# LOOK 496 Tri



## uscsig51

Anyone have any further information, specifications, details or knowledge regarding the LOOK 496 Tri? Just curious why they only offer XS, S and M frame size? Any idea what how the Medium translates in fit? 

Chas, can you shed any light on this? The website seems to have some limited specs.


----------



## chas

uscsig51 said:


> Anyone have any further information, specifications, details or knowledge regarding the LOOK 496 Tri? Just curious why they only offer XS, S and M frame size? Any idea what how the Medium translates in fit?
> 
> Chas, can you shed any light on this? The website seems to have some limited specs.


The sizing on the 496 is a little odd - calling them S, M, L would probably have been more accurate. For example I ride a medium 585 or 595, but a small 496 fits me pretty well - I could probably even ride an XS. 

How tall are you, and what size Look frame do you normally ride?

*[email protected]*


----------



## uscsig51

I'm on a XL LOOK 585 and have been eyeing the 496. I haven't had a chance to go for a fitting/test for a try frame, but certainly would like to get on the 496. Would the Medium possibly work? I'm 6'-2" and my saddle height is 81cm. If not, could they cook one up for me?


----------



## chas

uscsig51 said:


> I'm on a XL LOOK 585 and have been eyeing the 496. I haven't had a chance to go for a fitting/test for a try frame, but certainly would like to get on the 496. Would the Medium possibly work? I'm 6'-2" and my saddle height is 81cm. If not, could they cook one up for me?


I'm fairly certain the medium would fit you just fine. Center of B/B to top of seat tube on a medium is ~68cm. This would only leave 13cm for post and saddle; I don't think you'd want to go any bigger on frame size. The top tube on a medium is 56cm, so it would be about 1.5cm shorter than your XL 585, but this is pretty normal for a Tri/TT bike.

*[email protected]*


----------



## jugg3rnaut

Hey, I am also interested in this frame but also do not know my size. 
I am 6'2 and currently i ride a 56 frame, let me know! thanks!


----------



## 7Starstyle

*Look 496 frame sizing*

Chas\All: I read your note about the odd sizing translations. I am interested in purchasing the 496. My general size info is 5'10.5" with 32.5" inseam. I want to keep a fairly tight tuck and assume a 54cm would be my best option. Can you confirm that the small translates into medium or 54 or close to? thanks


----------



## chas

7Starstyle said:


> Chas\All: I read your note about the odd sizing translations. I am interested in purchasing the 496. My general size info is 5'10.5" with 32.5" inseam. I want to keep a fairly tight tuck and assume a 54cm would be my best option. Can you confirm that the small translates into medium or 54 or close to? thanks


You and I have nearly the exact same measurements and the small is the most comfortable size for me. I can ride an XS but it feels a little cramped, and a M is definitely WAY too big.

Hope that helps.

chas


----------

